# OBS Voicemeeter integration [Deleted]



## ZoBro23 (Sep 13, 2021)

ZoBro23 submitted a new resource:

OBS Voicemeeter integration - Link OBS Studio and Voicemeeter to automatically change your sound settings with every scene change!



> *OBS Voicemeeter Integration*
> _A server to integrate OBS and Voicemeeter using your voice, keyboard shortcuts and more!_
> 
> Okay, so let me get this straight. This is not a plugin. It's not even an application with a proper UI. Then why bother? Well, don't ask me. You're the one who's here!
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## ZoBro23 (Sep 19, 2021)

This resource has been removed and is no longer available.


----------

